# Hobie AI resale?



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

I've noticed the AI is one of the more popular of the hobie range to end up being sold within a couple of years.
Does anyone have a theory of why that is? I am asking as a prospective buyer of the 2015 model when it comes out.


----------



## FishNfun (Jun 28, 2008)

Is it still for sale


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

As a previous AI owner, I would say the fact they are quite hard to handle off the water would be a big factor. I had mine for about a year, but disliked how long it took to set up and then pack up. I think to get the most out of it you would be better off having a specialised trailer set up, where it could be partially set up.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Rob
The AI does take a fair bit of time to set up, but that is the price of a kayak/sailing trimaran, that can travel great distances loaded with camping and fishing gear. The thrill of a sail is great value too, especially above ten knots. With furled sail they are still stable in 30 knots.

Also, don't discount the value of it being a very stable fishing kayak without the akas and amas. I troll wherever I go, whether under sail or just the hull on its own, sometimes with surprising results. Addressing your question fully, you may find you use it quite a lot without akas/amas/sail - I do -and then set up time doesn't come into it. It is a great fishing platform as is.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

After some years I bit the bullet and bought a trailer.

My car is high and has a sloping back and could not get the rear bar far enough back to slide on from the back. Used a Thule Hullavator but it is still quite a load.

We could fit 2 AIs onto a mate's Pajero but it is a lot of work.

My back thanked me for the trailer.


----------



## alanyp (Apr 24, 2013)

I have downgraded to pa from TI , main reason takes too long for setup and pack up


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Lewie15 said:


> As a previous AI owner, I would say the fact they are quite hard to handle off the water would be a big factor. I had mine for about a year, but disliked how long it took to set up and then pack up. I think to get the most out of it you would be better off having a specialised trailer set up, where it could be partially set up.


DITTO!!

Although I may get a 2015 with a trailer and an outboard? :?


----------

